# Canon 85 mm 1.2 II vs 85 1.8



## neurorx (May 9, 2012)

I recently purchased the 5DM3 coming from a crop camera. I have a 50/1.4 that I have a love/hate relationship. It isnt as sharp as I like it, especially wide open (likely a DOF issue, but touchy focus). I was hoping to get thoughts on the 85 mm 1.2 vs 1.8 lens. The price differences are pretty large. 

Uses some portraits but also a low light lens to avoid the flash for indoor events for family. 

I have pre-ordered the 28-70 II, and have the 16-35 II f2.8, 70-200 f2.8 IS, 100 mm f2.8 macro.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2012)

The 85L II delivers better IQ, and the bokeh is better (even with both set to f/1.8, the 85L wins for bokeh). Longitudinal CA is there with both lenses, but it's noticeably worse with the 85/1.8 (where it's really the only major optical flaw in that otherwise excellent lens). In the AF department, the 85L II is the loser - it's AF is 'ponderous' (I'm being charitable there).

For low light work, you also need to consider the DoF - yes, f/1.2 is ~1 stop faster than f/1.8, but the DoF of f/1.2 on FF is incredibly thin. Personally, I often shoot my 85L in the f/1.6-f/2. 

I think the 85/1.8 is one of the best values in the Canon lineup, in terms of IQ per dollar. But...I did upgrade from the 85/1.8, and while I miss the faster AF of the non-L lens, I do prefer the 85L and have no real regrets.


----------



## keithinmelbourne (May 9, 2012)

I have both the 85LII and the 85 f1.8. Both are great lenses. I upgraded to the 85L for portrait work, but I kept the f1.8 for more active work. I still both both lenses, although I use the 85L more these days. If I were you, I would get the f1.8 and maybe upgrade in a few years if you think you need to. The f1.8 won't disappoint you for the price.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 10, 2012)

i recommend having a good look at the 85mm sigma f1.4 too its pretty awesome


----------



## Cosk (May 10, 2012)

I have both - I started with the 85/1.8 on a 30D and that lens, by far, has the most framed photos on my walls. It was my travel street-lens, and delivered flawlessly. 

I upgraded to the 85/1.2 and am now full frame, but I still can't bear to sell my 1.8. It's an old friend.

I'm not going to tell you the 1.2 isn't awesome... it is. But it's slow and heavy. The 1.8 is almost as awesome, focus is nice and fast, and it's light.

I would get the 1.8 first.

I feel the 1.8 is worth $600, and the 1.2 is worth $1200. So the former is, in my opinion, a super-high value, and the later is way over-priced for the IQ.


----------



## imkev (May 10, 2012)

The 1.2L is awesome, I have never used the 1.8. Like everyone already knows, its heavy and slow, but oooooh man...the bokeh cant be beat...You said "some portrait work" so its probably going to be the 1.8 thats right for you, but I say rent them both and see what you think.


----------

